# Can't search...



## MiWay (May 15, 2006)

When I try to search, it says I don't have permission.


----------



## charleyq (May 15, 2006)

I am having the same problem.


----------



## Poohbear (May 15, 2006)

Me too... I just submitted a ticket this morning.


----------



## ChosenbyGod (May 15, 2006)

I'm having this problem too....


----------



## secretdiamond (May 15, 2006)

same here....I was like "What?! What did I do?" lol. I got so scared and thought I was about to get banned or something. LoL


----------



## morehairplease (May 15, 2006)

me too....erplexed


----------



## dimopoulos (May 15, 2006)

Try it now please girls and let me know.


----------



## senimoni (May 15, 2006)

Its working!! 

Thanks


----------



## mika vs sasha (May 22, 2006)

I can't search, has the issue been resolved?


----------



## AllAboutTheHair (May 22, 2006)

unable to search forum


----------



## kisz4tj (May 22, 2006)

Can't search either...When I look at find all posts by user...it says I don't have permission.


----------



## lydc (May 22, 2006)

I'm having the same problem.


----------



## PrincessScorpion (May 22, 2006)

I am having the same problem.


----------



## EbonyEyes (May 22, 2006)

Same problem here.


----------



## mytia (May 22, 2006)

I can't search either?????


----------



## Fashionista (May 22, 2006)

I still can't search


----------



## trinigul (May 23, 2006)

i can't search - no permission


----------



## Silkycoils (May 23, 2006)

me neither =(


----------



## remnant (May 23, 2006)

I can't search !!!


----------



## Cindy70 (May 23, 2006)

I can't search either.


----------



## getmoore (May 23, 2006)

I still can't search.


----------



## 1Specialk (May 23, 2006)

I can't search, either!  I also received the message that I have not posted in several weeks.  Is this now a requirement for searching?


----------



## cocowhite (May 24, 2006)

I just tried to search and was given two reason, which was I don't have persmission to access or I was trying to edit another users post.


----------



## gn1g (May 24, 2006)

uwhooooooo, Nikos, s'up with the new post and search feature?


----------



## kreeme (May 24, 2006)

I was hoping to run up in here and find out what the solution was to the search problem...I can't search either!


----------



## Jannelle (May 25, 2006)

hey ladies, I'm kind of a lurker and I thought that was the reason I am unable to search    does anyone know what's happening?


----------



## ChoKitty (May 25, 2006)

I can't search either. How sad.


----------



## love2praz (May 25, 2006)

I'm not able to search either or look a anyone's profile.....


----------



## Zahrah (May 25, 2006)

AllAboutTheHair said:
			
		

> unable to search forum


 
I haven't been able to search for about 2 wks. Can you please help?


----------



## jasmin (May 25, 2006)

Man I really rely on the search engine here.  :erplexed


----------



## dejaomare (May 25, 2006)

I cannot search either


----------



## dimopoulos (May 26, 2006)

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=87288

I cannot tell you how annoying it is when you have the information on the board, there is discussion about it, yet you get more than 50 tickets with the same question and topics like this....

Are you girls trying to give me a hard time here?


----------



## princesmich (May 26, 2006)

I'm unable to search the forum. help me please.


----------



## dimopoulos (May 26, 2006)

princesmich said:
			
		

> I'm unable to search the forum. help me please.



    

I rest my case...

Either way girls the search is now available. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (May 26, 2006)

WHOOOOOHOOOOOOO!
Thank you!


----------

